# Married christian women how did you know he was the one?



## blessed (Aug 26, 2007)

I was wondering how the married women on the board knew there husband was the right one for them.   I already know the basic things that must happen like he must be saved, love God more than he loves you , respect you, a great person , good job etc etc..... But what did you feel spiritually.  Did God confirm your feelings.  Did you just know right away?  How did you know that this was the man God had ordained for your life?


----------



## GlamourGirl (Aug 26, 2007)

Good questions Blessed. The same ones I have. I can't wait to hear what the ladies have to say about this.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 26, 2007)

I didn't know.  Gd just happen to bless the mess I had gotten myself into.  I want to hear what the other ladies have to say also.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 26, 2007)

blessed said:


> I was wondering how the married women on the board knew there husband was the right one for them. I already know the basic things that must happen like he must be saved, love God more than he loves you , respect you, a great person , good job etc etc..... But what did you feel spiritually. Did God confirm your feelings. Did you just know right away? How did you know that this was the man God had ordained for your life?


 
Long story short...I had stopped dating and got closer to God and I got to know me better. I had certain standards for courtship, and I told God that I would wait for Him to send me the person who could live up to those standards.

I met a counterfeit and became friends with him, thinking he might be the one, but he broke a few of my rules. I met my dh around the same time, and overlooked him. After I cut off the other guy, dh and I became friends, and he was everything I wanted, plus more, and he did every crazy thing I had asked God for. 

The only way I can really explain the actual feeling is that I was excited, but also afraid. It was like knowing that something MAJOR was about to happen in my life. I just knew. And I knew that HE knew, but neither one of us said anything because we were waiting for God to reveal the right time. It was torture having phone conversations, knowing that we wanted to spend the rest of our lives together but it wasn't time to make that happen yet. 

Ok, that wasn't a short story.But yeah, I think you know when it's the one.


----------



## michc (Aug 27, 2007)

When I fell in love with my husband, I persisted in asking God to take this man out of my life if he was not the one for me, even though I knew it would hurt like crazy. I did not want anyone or anything coming in between my relationship with the Lord, that's why my request was so drastic. I had asked God to do this previously for a couple of people who called themselves friends, but were not in any shape or form, and God did it (and fast) - so I KNEW that if my hubby was wrong for me, that God would remove him from my life (just my life - not from the earth or anything  ). But He didn't and the rest is history


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry I don't have a story to share but I would like to read some more.


----------



## nik4jesus (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres my story

I had organized an outing for the young adults in my church (free gospel concert in bklyn) and he was the only one to show up. From there we became friends and kept in touch just through email and at church in brief conversations. Months later I started liking this other guy at my church -I thought he was so spiritual-lol ( and he really is). Anyway I had a dream I was in a huge stadium and i was walking over to the guy I started liking..suddenly my DH stood up a few rows down and said what are u doing u are supposed to be with me. I woke up thinking -what the heezy!!. I didnt think of him in a romantic way at all. We are complete opposites. A few weeks later he took me to pick up shoes for my pastors anniversary. He told me he was bringing a friend to the banquet. I told my friends I would never date him if he bought this girl to the banquet. I told God I would welcome her and be nice to her since he  was bringing her and I just couldnt imagine dating him after bringing this other person to the banquet( dont ask me why-lol- I guess vanity). So at the banquet I waited and insisted they sit with me bc I am friendly and wanted her to feel confortable BUT they never showed up. I called him the next day and found out he had rearended a car and wasnt able to make it tothe banquet. I was shocked..he was okay..and things just seemed to be going my way.  ( he and the girl never became romantically involved)We grew closer and closer and with MY PASTORS support and all my close friends we are now married 4 years. This was a man i would never have dated if I wasnt saved. He is Haitian, stutters, came here to the states and pursued God and school with a vengeance to turn his life around never drank or smoked or anything else . I am a girl from the "hood" who spend years drunk,  high and partying with no real goals just searching for something to fill the emptiness in my soul then got laid off one summer and as i took advantage of the system decided I would study the bible to see if God was real-and found Him! He is proper and quiet and I am loud and bold. I prayed and got counsel from godly people but we both knew God had brought us together..because there was NO other way the two of us would have crossed one anothers paths.


----------



## blessed (Aug 28, 2007)

nik4jesus said:


> Heres my story
> This was a man i would never have dated if I wasnt saved. He is Haitian, stutters, came here to the states and pursued God and school with a vengeance to turn his life around never drank or smoked or anything else . I am a girl from the "hood" who spend years drunk,  high and partying with no real goals just searching for something to fill the emptiness in my soul then got laid off one summer and as i took advantage of the system decided I would study the bible to see if God was real-and found Him! He is proper and quiet and I am loud and bold. I prayed and got counsel from godly people but we both knew God had brought us together..because there was NO other way the two of us would have crossed one anothers paths.



Wow your story reminds me of my situation.  In regards to my background and the person I had in mind when I posted this thread.  But I have been raised in church all my life with only a brief moment out in the world and this guy was raised in the church be strayed away for awhile and experienced alot of things.  I probably never would have even bothered giving him my number if he wasn't saved and so respectful.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ms*x (Aug 28, 2007)

we were totally comfortable with one another and neither of us took advantage of our honesty. 
we courted for almost a year and he waited as long as it took.
i'm a VERY tough cookie, and he took it and when i got unbearable, he placed me back in my proper position with the strength of a man of god.


----------



## nik4jesus (Aug 28, 2007)

My pleasure Blessed..let me know how it works out.


----------



## Moroni (Dec 26, 2007)

Now that I look back on it, it was quite funny!  But the Spirit just gave me such peace, and there was a strong burning in my heart, you know?  As we grew closer, I doubted he was the one, because we seemed to have so little in common, but for some reason yet to be revealed to me, God wanted us together.  I prayed, I even fasted, and the answer was always the same:  He's the one for you.

Yesterday was the 9th anniversary of our first meeting in person, after talking to each other on the phone for 3 months.  We've been married for 8 years, and I know God's plan is still unfolding!


----------



## dlewis (Dec 26, 2007)

dlewis said:
			
		

> I didn't know. Gd just happen to bless the mess I had gotten myself into. I want to hear what the other ladies have to say also.



I must have been on some type of honest juice when I posted this.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 26, 2007)

I met my hubby via a girlfriend I worked with, and she kept pestering me to go out with him. I asked what did he look like and she said " he really has a nice personality and I"m like oh noooooo. When she told me he was a Pastor, I really said noooooooooooooooooooooo way. Well since I had to see her everyday at work, she kept asking me to meet him and I finally said yes so I could come to work in peace. Our first date was a movie and he was nice looking, great personality, but too overweight for me. I refused to give him my phone number saying instead I would call him, which I never did. About 7 months later I ran into him at a bowling alley and he made me promise I would call him when I got home, well I couldn't very well lie to one of God's Servants, so I called and we talked for about 4 hours. Well to shorten the story, we dated for 3 years, but while I was very spiritually attracted to him, I wasn't physically attracted to him, but he said God told him I was the one, he just needed to be patient. Well the spiritual attraction finally won; I remember hearing God clean as a bell one Tuesday night and God said to me "This is what you asked for in a man, either you take him or you will end up alone". I then asked him to marry me (he had already asked 2 times and I said no). Prior to meeting him, I wrote down on a piece of paper what I was looking for in a man, even the height I wanted, well my husband is exactly 5'11, which is what I asked for. All the qualities I listed my husband has and even more. He has since lost the weight without any pushing from me and still has the wonderful qualities I wanted. We've been together 11 years and married 8.5 years.

My suggestion is to listen to God and let him bring the right man in your life. It may not be what we think we want or need, but he will be the right one for you.


----------



## Ms Red (Dec 26, 2007)

Dlewis, isn't it funny (scary) when you come across something you posted that is so honest, true and 'you'? It's crazy... 

I want to read more stories too..... bump! 





dlewis said:


> I must have been on some type of honest juice when I posted this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 26, 2007)

Dh was totally not the man I would have thought I would be with.  Totally different than what I liked in a man.  But, God would have His way and He had to totally do it His way because if it was up to me, I would have never been with the best man in the world!

I just knew.  It was as if God spoke to me and said...."yes, him."  I thought it was the devil at first, but then the Lord gave me a dream and told me that He was the one.  I was obedient and we have known each other for 11 years and have been married for 8 years (August).  These have been the best years of my life!!!  

I'm so blessed to have listened to the Lord, because He knows what is best for us and we must know this and do what He says to do when He speaks. This is why its so important to know the voice of God!


----------



## MissNatural (Dec 27, 2007)

I love these stories, keep them coming!  One question:  did any of you ladies ask God for a sign before you met your husbands?


----------



## Moroni (Dec 28, 2007)

MissNatural said:


> I love these stories, keep them coming! One question: did any of you ladies ask God for a sign before you met your husbands?


 
Absolutely!  We had known each other for about 6 months, and he was "hinting" that he wanted to marry me.  I asked God specifically to show me this was the man for me by a specific action.  It happened.  Hmm.  Could have been a "coincidence", right?  So about 2 months later, I said well, if he's REALLY the one, make it happen again!  It happened...again.

The next time I approached God to even ask, I was chided!  I don't know if you've ever been chastened by the Spirit, but I knew in NO UNCERTAIN terms, that I had crossed the line!  I had asked, I had been answered...twice!...and here I was AGAIN!!!  Whew!  I repented, shared the experience with my DH and said that I would marry him.  

My greatest lesson has been to learn that God's ways are not our ways, and HIS wisdom surpasses ALL our understanding.  HE loves us soooo much, and we grow best when we are humble and obedient in ALL things, not just the things we decide we want to do.


----------



## remnant (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome and touching thread, thank you ladies for your testimonies


----------



## dreamer26 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've told some of my story before so I'm going to hightlight it.

I was married before and not wanting to make the same mistake twice I fasted for 7 days for an answer from God.  At midnight on the 7th day I met my husband but I was not interested in him at all.  I was waiting on God to answer with a yes regarding the man I was dating.

My boyfriend at the time was sort of jealous and if he came over to my house and saw a business card with a man's name on it it automatically went in the trash.  Well my husband business card laid on my dresser for 2 weeks, and he did not touch it.  After about 2 weeks my girlfriend asked me if I had called and I told her he's not my type I wasn't interested.

Needless to say I did call and it was like we had known each other for a while. We found out we've been in the same places, parties, social gathering but never met.  We went out on our first date and have never been apart in 13 years.

Well one last clue, my oldest son, while we were at  a movie call him daddy.  I said oh my God there goes the relationship.  I said boy you know that's not your daddy. He said "I know he's not now but he soon will be".
He was about 9 years old at the time, and a year later we were married.

My husband was not the one that I would have picked and I thank God for being waaayyyyy smarter than me.

He's not perfect but he's perfect for me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 29, 2007)

dreamer26 said:


> I've told some of my story before so I'm going to hightlight it.
> 
> I was married before and not wanting to make the same mistake twice I fasted for 7 days for an answer from God. At midnight on the 7th day I met my husband but I was not interested in him at all. I was waiting on God to answer with a yes regarding the man I was dating.
> 
> ...


 
Wow...this is one of the best stories like this I have ever heard.  Beautiful, especially the last sentence....


----------



## Tee (Dec 29, 2007)

When I stopped trying to find 'The One' and let the Lord send me the 'The One.'   The funny thing is, My DH said I was everything he prayed for.  Down to the Tee.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 2, 2008)

Letitia said:


> When I stopped trying to find 'The One' and let the Lord send me the 'The One.'



WOULD YOU MIND ELABORATING ON YOUR STORY, LETITIA?


----------



## Dogmd (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't know he was the one until ...God finally revealed him to me .  If it had been left up to me...I would probably still be single now.  I gave it to GOD and now 15 years later...I look at my husband daily and thank GOD for leading him to me.  


Basically...I stopped trying to find the perfect man for me and BAM...along came my husband.  GOD new he was the one for me.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 7, 2008)

Reading all these stories kind of made me paranoid however, the more I think about this guy that approached me the more I'm mad.  LOL  Opposites isn't the word!  He angers me so not challenge.  He proposed after just knowing me for only 3 weeks (prior to getting shipped off to Iraq).  I didn't know to give his emotions the benefit of the doubt because of his military circumstance or what.  But when he calls I can't get a word in, he questions more like a police interogation of everything that I do.    I really can't stand that.  I'm like, if you knew me or had the time to know then you wouldn't be asking theses questions.  He is everything I have on list but there is extra items that I don't think I can tolerate.  

He's in the military - that is something I REFUSE to deal with.  I'm not moving and I'm not worrying abput if they will return or not.  He already has it planned out where he's living the rest of his life, where the kids would be raised, etc.  He wants to know every male friend in my life.  He'll break his neck to introduce himself before I get a chance to do it.    He put my emotions and everything else so out of line when around him I was backed up for 2 weeks and had to take a week off of work!!!  I think Ima have to use another poster's term and say he's a counterfeit.

However, he claims I'm everything that he has on his list of the one that's for him.

But dangit!  The feeling is not mutual and his pressure is ridiculous.  I think I will have to leave him in 2007.


----------



## honeisos (Jan 8, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I must have been on some type of honest juice when I posted this.



Girl you gave me more hope when i read this .. God is so forgiving .. 
Seems like I am in the same "mess"  
I have hope that God will bless it anyway !


----------



## blessed (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow when I started this thread I never expected so many people to respond.  Thanks so much for sharing.  It has truly helped me to trust God in my own relationship.  God Bless all you ladies.


----------



## chicacanella (Jan 8, 2008)

Moroni said:


> Absolutely! We had known each other for about 6 months, and he was "hinting" that he wanted to marry me. I asked God specifically to show me this was the man for me by a specific action. It happened. Hmm. Could have been a "coincidence", right? So about 2 months later, I said well, if he's REALLY the one, make it happen again! It happened...again.
> 
> The next time I approached God to even ask, I was chided! I don't know if you've ever been chastened by the Spirit, but I knew in NO UNCERTAIN terms, that I had crossed the line! I had asked, I had been answered...twice!...and here I was AGAIN!!! Whew! I repented, shared the experience with my DH and said that I would marry him.
> 
> My greatest lesson has been to learn that God's ways are not our ways, and HIS wisdom surpasses ALL our understanding. HE loves us soooo much, and we grow best when we are humble and obedient in ALL things, not just the things we decide we want to do.


 

How long did you pray for a husband before it happened?


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 15, 2008)

bump.....................


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting thread!!!! BUMP!!!!

My husband and I had a DEEP conversation before we married. We talked about God, true love, Being good Christians together as one, and all that. 

That conversation sealed the deal for me. We wanted to seek God and let God rule our marriage. Yes, we had a falling out with God (becoming wordly again)..... but boy are WE BACK!!!

Thease threads are amazing!


----------



## neenzmj (Dec 16, 2008)

God gave me a peace about him.  I knew there was something different about him the very first time we spoke (of course the difference was the Christ in him.)  God even saw to it that he had the physical features I like in a man -- down to the size and texture of his hands.  It was if he made him just for me!


----------



## koryswife (Dec 16, 2008)

blessed said:


> I was wondering how the married women on the board knew there husband was the right one for them. I already know the basic things that must happen like he must be saved, love God more than he loves you , respect you, a great person , good job etc etc..... But what did you feel spiritually. Did God confirm your feelings. Did you just know right away? How did you know that this was the man God had ordained for your life?


 
Prior to getting married, I had stopped dating in order to get to truly find out who I was in Christ and stop playing games. I was told to write down everything I wanted in my husband and be specific! I was later given a prophecy in which they said that 'he was right under my nose' Now at this time me and my husband were friends but we werent dating or even considering dating even though EVERYONE kept telling us that we were going to get married. I even looked at my list during this time and noticed that he matched ALL the criteria (The Lord will give you the desires of your heart...write it down and make it plain!) So when my husband and I were dating, he did everything that a gentleman of the Lord should! We had our first kiss on the lips at our wedding (not saying everyone should but that was his rule and it kept us out of a lot of trouble) he opened doors, highly respectful and respected, not selfish, treated me like a woman of god and plenty of other things. When we dated I didnt talk to any other guys because I knew there was something different about him. I had an inner peace about him that I knew only the Lord could give. Also I had so many confirmations spiritually that I knew he was the one. God is good because when I said I was going to stop looking for a husband and allow God to do what he does best, he took care of everything. Just be patient and enjoy your time being single. In the midst of your waiting, God is going to bless you so much it wont even make any sense.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 17, 2008)

*I am adding this thread to my favorites!! All of the stories in this thread are beautiful. As a single, christian woman I am depending on God to send me my husband, since I've never had a bf I want to make up for lost time by my only bf becoming my husband! God is good and I am truly submitting to him, Im trusting him in bringing my mate.*


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 17, 2008)

He had to be able to tell me how he knew he was saved.

Many anwered, incorrectly, that they knew they were saved because:

1.  They were good people
2.  They went to church
3.  They never killed anybody
4.  They tried to keep The Ten Commandments
5.  They were baptised
6.  They grew up in  church
7.  They didn't smoke, drink, curse or party
8.  They were decent, moral, law abiding citizens
9.  They gave to the church and to the poor
10. They were trying to do their best
11. Their mother, father, family were active in the church
12. God knew their hearts and He would understand

I had just about heard them all.  So, I told a friend of mine that, not only would the man I marry have to tell me how he knew he was saved, (according to the Word of God), but, he would have to list the fruit of The Spirit.  Out of all of the men that I dated, talked to at work, knew at church, etc., ONLY ONE COULD AND DID ANSWER BOTH CORRECTLY.  That was my DH.  Now, that in no way, gave me the green light to make wedding plans, but, it was my sign to proceed further with him.

While visiting his home, I walked in on him and saw him on his knee's in prayer.  I asked him what he was doing.  He had his Bible opened to I Corinthians the 7th chpt. in regards to marriage.  He was reading it.

*I KNEW THEN THAT HE WAS THE ONE.*


----------



## missykeyana (Dec 17, 2008)

I knew he was the one when I felt that special, deep peace the Lord gives you.  

Also, seeing how he brought us back together after being apart nearly 8 years...down to the town and even the street, there's no way that he WASN'T the one!  There's a way that the Lord can weave together lives in a way that makes you look back like WOW!


----------



## cocochanty (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, ladies I just prayed to God to send me a brother in Christ. And I'm holding out for Him.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 18, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> Well, ladies I just prayed to God to send me a brother in Christ. And I'm holding out for Him.


 
Hey Coco,

For any Christian, born-again man,  to find a "real" woman of God, is rare.  For there are many possessors who say that they are Christians, but, oh so few who truly possess the Lord Jesus Christ and *"walk as He walked.* 

To be a  (Christ)ian  is to be like Christ.

You are well worth the wait.  Do not panic, do not settle, do not ignore the voice of God.   Do not lower your standards just to get married.

Fall in love with Jesus.  How?  I'm sure you know that the more time you spend with Him, in prayer, and saturate your mind with The Good Seed, His Holy Word, and continue to ask Him to help you to Love Him with alll your heart, soul, strength and might, that you will begin to love The Lord with your total being.  (Be ready for continous attacks from the enemy who will try and stop you from achieving the goal of making God first in your life.  Don't fret.  His job is to prevent you from seeking your Lord.   _Your job is to prevent him from keeping you from seeking your Lord._

*"Resist the devil and he will flee from you.  Draw near to God and He will draw near to you."   Holy Bible-KJV*

God will only bless what He has sanctioned.  If He's not in it, you should'nt want it.

You will know whom you should marry and he will know you.

"A woman's heart should be so hidden in Christ, that a man should have to seek Him first to find her."  Maya Angelou  (Posted previously by another poster).

*My sheep know My voice and the voice of a stranger they will not follow.   The Holy Bible (paraphrased)*

Be so deep within the will of God that you will not be deceived, no matter how smooth and suave a man may appear to be.  Remember, in the beginning, everyone tries "to put their best foot forward" by  being impressive.  But, you must let The Holy Ghost be your spiritual x-ray.  Only He can see what we cannot.  Because everyone and everything is naked and bare before Him.  If you seek His guidance, He will never steer you wrong.

Stand sure, stand firm, stand strong in your faith and on The Word of God.  When the time comes for you to become a bride, please do not forget, on that day, to give your kind, Heavenly Father, the glory, praise and  honor...

*FOR HE IS WORTHY TO BE PRAISED!!!!!!*


----------



## cocochanty (Dec 18, 2008)

_ladyofvirtue,

I want to personally thank you for your word. I know that God spoke through you, because Jesus told me the same thing. This was truely a blessing 

thanks again

-cocochanty
_


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 18, 2008)

_ladyofvirtue,_

_I want to personally thank you for your word. *I know that God spoke through you, because Jesus told me the same thing.* This was truely a blessing _

_thanks again_

_-cocochanty_

*"The Spirit bears witness of Himself."  KJV*


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 18, 2008)

HALLELUJAH!!!!

I just had to let that praise out after reading lady virtues post! Amen. I pray that rests on everyone's heart after reading as it did mine.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hi you all.*
*You won't believe it but a woman at my job who is also a Christian prayed for me and she said that "God has a mate for you in His timing." This is what the holy spirit led her to say.*
*I never told her anything about praying for my future husband but in a very short prayer, like less than 1 minute she said that at the end of the prayer.*
*How amazing is that? Definitely not a coincidence.*


----------



## cocochanty (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a testimony. Let me give ya'll some background. I am extremely shy and I could never approach a man and introduce myself and ask him out on a date. So, stupid me, I leaded on my own understanding. 

 Proverbs 3:5 says to " Trust in the Lord with all thine heart and lean not unto thine own understanding, but all thine ways acknowledge him and he shall direct thine path."

So I didnt do what God had instructed in His word.  I went outside of the will of God. And I tired to seek a brother in Christ on myspace. He looked like a Christian, he is a youth minister. I fell for him, hard. He was gorgeous. And I wasnt seek a mate because of lust or anything sexual, I just wanted companionship and hopefully that would lead to children.

It got to the point where I was thinking about him night and day. Well, I fell into a dangerous trap or idolatry. I would think about us walking through the park, reading the Word and going to church together.

I started to cry about it, because I was so frustrated because it wasnt working out like I wanted. I started to internalize everything and it consumed my energies. 

I prayed to God and I was like "How come this isnt working." God said, "because I didnt tell you to do this. You are doing this all wrong. You have not seeked my face throughout all of this. You leaned on your own understand and seeked after a person based on what your flesh wanted. I cannot use you when you are in the flesh. This is idolatry." 

So I repented and asked for forgiveness and now I'm doing it the right way, through the direction of the Holy Spirit.

The moral of the story is to stay in the Holy Spirit and He will lead you the right way. 

I hope this helps someone

*EDIT* I would also like to add that I have disobeyed the Lord by not obeying His word and I repented of this also.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 18, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> I have a testimony. Let me give ya'll some background. I am extremely shy and I could never approach a man and introduce myself and ask him out on a date. So, stupid me, I leaded on my own understanding.
> 
> Proverbs 3:5 says to " Trust in the Lord with all thine heart and lean not unto thine own understanding, but all thine ways acknowledge him and he shall direct thine path."
> 
> ...


 
*Yeah, I agree. This is not the way to go and I've definitely learned my lesson from the past. *

*There is this guy at my job that I was not attracted to; I didn't like him in "that" way. Now, he is very handsome but I try not to look at the exterior anymore, I try to look at what type of relationship the person has with God and their character qualities, ya' know?  So, as time went on I began to see that he had the qualities that I liked. He was very, very patient, kind, helpful, sincere, respectful, chivalrous and SAVED. So, one day I was looking at him as he walked out the door and I was just like, "." I mean, it was in that instance that I realized he had the qualities I desired in a husband. *

*But I also learned something else in the past two months, that nothing, not a Tiffany ankle bracelet, a 250K condo, black Christian Loboutin peep toe pumps or even a husband truly mattered as much as God. Now, I am not saying that I valued these things over God but I realized that I didn't need all these things to feel succesful or content with life. It was as if God showed me that you can have all these things but not be satisfied. You will never be satisfied by things and not to put too much emphasis on "things" cause' that is all they are.  And also, not to love the things of this world. It is great that God blesses us, but we must ask ourselves are we desiring certain designer goods because the world has told us that they are the best or that we have "arrived" if we have these things?*

*And even when God does bless me with a husband that I have to be content in him and that is what I am doing now. Cause' truthfully, if you can't be just content with God alone a man of God can not truly complement you the way he should and this goes both ways. I'm so happy and full of joy that God blessed me to find this out this year. So, yes I still do pray for this man that I like and that likes me but before that, I pray that God's will be done cause' this is what I desire to do first; glorify him in my living.  That's what we all should strive for, men and women.*


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 18, 2008)

*Yeah, I agree. This is not the way to go and I've definitely learned my lesson from the past. *

*There is this guy at my job that I was not attracted to; I didn't like him in "that" way. Now, he is very handsome but I try not to look at the exterior anymore, I try to look at what type of relationship the person has with God and their character qualities, ya' know? So, as time went on I began to see that he had the qualities that I liked. He was very, very patient, kind, helpful, sincere, respectful, chivalrous and SAVED. So, one day I was looking at him as he walked out the door and I was just like, "." I mean, it was in that instance that I realized he had the qualities I desired in a husband. *

*But I also learned something else in the past two months, that nothing, not a Tiffany ankle bracelet, a 250K condo, black Christian Loboutin peep toe pumps or even a husband truly mattered as much as God. Now, I am not saying that I valued these things over God but I realized that I didn't need all these things to feel succesful or content with life. It was as if God showed me that you can have all these things but not be satisfied. You will never be satisfied by things and not to put too much emphasis on "things" cause' that is all they are. And also, not to love the things of this world. It is great that God blesses us, but we must ask ourselves are we desiring certain designer goods because the world has told us that they are the best or that we have "arrived" if we have these things?*

*And even when God does bless me with a husband that I have to be content in him and that is what I am doing now. Cause' truthfully, if you can't be just content with God alone a man of God can not truly complement you the way he should and this goes both ways. I'm so happy and full of joy that God blessed me to find this out this year. So, yes I still do pray for this man that I like and that likes me but before that, I pray that God's will be done cause' this is what I desire to do first; glorify him in my living. That's what we all should strive for, men and women.* 

Girl, 

Please, keep doing what you're doing.

You are where The Lord had me. 

Reading your post touched my heart and brought so many memories.


You really remind me of myself before I met my DH.
I was so fed up with  kneegro mess, until I decided that The Lord was going to be enough to satisfy me.  (He already was "*THE God who is more than enough," but, I had to realize it).*  It got to the place where I couldn't wait to go home, read my Word, worship Him, light a candle (never leave unattended), play beautiful music about Him, take a luxurious bubble bath, and go to bed.

I had finally reached a point in my life where I really was able to see living my life without a husband.  Seriously,_  I wasn't faking this._  There was no hatred or bitterness towards men.  I had just decided to either have the one that God had intended for me to have, or I would live out my days, happily just with  Him. That attitude was so freeing!

And just when I was cuddling in and living my own little world, with my Faithful Creator, I met him.  

God sent the most beautiful man that I could ever dream of.   Why?  I will never know why He blessed me so, cause I sure didn't deserve it.

"*But seek ye first the kingdom of God and His righteousness and*
*all these things shall be added unto you."  KJV*


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 18, 2008)

Cocochanty, Chicacanella and Ladyofvirtue those were awesome testimonies! I needed a reminder of how God will move in his own time and what I must do in the meantime.

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 19, 2008)

ladyofvirtue said:


> *Yeah, I agree. This is not the way to go and I've definitely learned my lesson from the past. *
> 
> *There is this guy at my job that I was not attracted to; I didn't like him in "that" way. Now, he is very handsome but I try not to look at the exterior anymore, I try to look at what type of relationship the person has with God and their character qualities, ya' know? So, as time went on I began to see that he had the qualities that I liked. He was very, very patient, kind, helpful, sincere, respectful, chivalrous and SAVED. So, one day I was looking at him as he walked out the door and I was just like, "." I mean, it was in that instance that I realized he had the qualities I desired in a husband. *
> 
> ...


 

The bolded is exactly where God has me now. I am now preparing to do the things of the Lord. I feel as if he is pulling me towards ministry. I was led to Isaiah 61.

*Isaiah 61*

*The Year of the LORD's Favor *

* 1 The Spirit of the Sovereign LORD is on me, 
       because the LORD has anointed me 
       to preach good news to the poor. 
       He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, 
       to proclaim freedom for the captives 
       and release from darkness for the prisoners, [a] *

* 2 to proclaim the year of the LORD's favor 
       and the day of vengeance of our God, 
       to comfort all who mourn, ** 3 and provide for those who grieve in Zion— 
       to bestow on them a crown of beauty 
       instead of ashes, 
       the oil of gladness 
       instead of mourning, 
       and a garment of praise 
       instead of a spirit of despair. 
       They will be called oaks of righteousness, 
       a planting of the LORD 
       for the display of his splendor. *

*It was as if the holy spirit was speaking to me through this message. He is molding me, developing me so that I can go out and do his work.  And the holy spirit had to comfort me three days ago cause' I was just feeling sad about people who have come into my life but I went to the bathroom at work and prayed, meditated on some scriptures and felt soooo much better.*

*Keep the testimonies coming:*

*Revelation 12:10-12 (New King James Version)*

10 Then I heard a loud voice saying in heaven, “Now salvation, and strength, and the kingdom of our God, and the power of His Christ have come, for the accuser of our brethren, who accused them before our God day and night, has been cast down. *11 And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, and they did not love their lives to the death.* 12 Therefore rejoice, O heavens, and you who dwell in them! Woe to the inhabitants of the earth and the sea! For the devil has come down to you, having great wrath, because he knows that he has a short time.”


----------



## honeyflaava (Dec 19, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> I have a testimony. Let me give ya'll some background. I am extremely shy and I could never approach a man and introduce myself and ask him out on a date. So, stupid me, I leaded on my own understanding.
> 
> Proverbs 3:5 says to " Trust in the Lord with all thine heart and lean not unto thine own understanding, but all thine ways acknowledge him and he shall direct thine path."
> 
> ...



Cocochanty, thank you so much for your testimony! Your story is so similar to mine. I also have leaned unto my own understanding and tried to pursue a guy from my church using MySpace. I am shy as well and in my correspondence with him, never let on my attraction, but was merely trying to open a line of communication. Needless to say, it hasn't gone according to my plan. I am only acquainted with him casually and was first attracted to him spiritually because he is an amazing man of God and up until the point of us meeting, I had never met a Christian brother who was completely real and sincere in his relationship with the Lord.  However, as time has gone by, I've moved over into the area of lust and idolatry, and possibly even adultery. No this man is not married, but I have not received any kind of confirmation from God about him being my husband.

I know that I am in my flesh and not in the will of God, but I have such a hard time submitting this area and desire over to God. I know that I am nowhere near ready for marriage, but I still have this anxiety about it.  I trust God with every other area of my life but this.  I know that I want and deserve God’s best and that the best is always worth waiting for, but the waiting period can be difficult at times especially when many people around me are getting engaged and married.  But this thread has let me know that I’m not the only one and that God is faithful to give us the desires of our hearts once we trust Him completely.  So thank you to all the ladies who have posted your testimonies.  They are really a blessing and give single ladies like me hope!


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 19, 2008)

Aw, Chicacanella, you're gonna be okay.  Go ahead and cry.   Tears can help you to release the pressure and in doing so, you feel much, much better.  

*It's okay for you to feel sadness and lonliness too.  Sometimes, our Precious Savior felt sadness, ("He was a man of sorrow and acquainted with grief.  And we hid as it were our faces from Him).  KJV*

 B] *Revelation 12:10-12 (New King James Version)*

10 Then I heard a loud voice saying in heaven, “Now salvation, and strength, and the kingdom of our God, and the power of His Christ have come, for the accuser of our brethren, who accused them before our God day and night, has been cast down. *11 And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, and they did not love their lives to the death.* This is one of my favorite Scriptures.  (I've got so many).12 Therefore rejoice, O heavens, and you who dwell in them! Woe to the inhabitants of the earth and the sea! For the devil has come down to you, having great wrath, because he knows that he has a short time.”[/quote]


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 19, 2008)

To Ms. Honeyflaava,

I'm going to "*speak the truth to you, in love:**"*

You've stumbled and fell, and stumbled and fell with this issue, over and over again.

Question - would you willingly hold on to a live grenade?  Would you?  No, you'd quickly toss it, throw it or drop it as quickly as possible.  No one would have to show you how or what you needed to do.  You would just let it go.
You'd run away from that grenade just like this>>> 

Get the point?  

Now, you know what you're doing is wrong.  It brings conviction to you, ( that's The Holy Spirit making you feel uneasy), and it wounds your very conscience.

Right now, you are sick.  How can I tell?  Cause I once had the same sickness as you do now.  _And it's called living in sin._  Sometimes I loved it and revelled in it.  But, most of the time, I felt shame, embarrassment, frustration and hopelessness for doing the things that brought such grief to The Lord.  

Thank GOD, somebody took the time to tell me about The Great Physician.  I discovered that, not only did He have the power to heal me of my sin disease, but, that He _could and would _make me totally well, (whole), both now and forever!

 And you know what?  "*By His stripes, I am healed."KJV. *

Ms. Honey,  I'm passing along this same bit of information to you.

F.Y.I., _as if you didn't already know,_ you can talk to Him anytime, anywhere, about anything, because He's always available to anyone who needs to speak with Him.

_Get well soon..._

*"If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness." KJV*


----------



## aribell (Dec 19, 2008)

Southernbella. said:


> The only way I can really explain the actual feeling is that I was excited, but also afraid. It was like knowing that something MAJOR was about to happen in my life. I just knew. And I knew that HE knew, but neither one of us said anything because *we were waiting for God to reveal the right time*. It was torture having phone conversations, knowing that we wanted to spend the rest of our lives together but *it wasn't time to make that happen yet*.
> 
> Ok, that wasn't a short story.But yeah, I think you know when it's the one.


 
Can I ask what you all were waiting for and how you knew when the right time was?


----------



## honeyflaava (Dec 19, 2008)

ladyofvirtue - Thank you so much for allowing Holy Spirit to speak through you. I’m sitting here typing and crying because everything that you said about the feelings of shame, embarrassment, frustration, and hopelessness is exactly what I experience on a daily basis, and yes it stays on my conscience, but I still continue in my sin.  You hit the nail on the head when you indicated that I’m not well or whole, because I’m not. I have had a form of godliness without the power for so long now and I struggle with relinquishing control over to the Lord and allowing Him to heal me. 

I've read over your posts in this thread and one that truly ministered to my heart was your response to chicacanella.

I was so fed up with kneegro mess, until I decided that The Lord was going to be enough fto satisfy me. (He already was "*tHE God who is more than enough," but, I had to realize it).* *It got to the place where I couldn't wait to go home, read my Word, worship Him, light a candle (never leave unattended), play beautiful music about Him, take a luxurious bubble bath, and go to bed.*

I had finally reached a point in my life where I really was able to see living my life without a husband. Seriously,_ I wasn't faking this._ There was no hatred or bitterness towards men. I had just decided to either have the one that God had intended for me to have, or I would live out my days, happily justwith Him. That attitude was so freeing!

I am not at all at the point of realizing that God is the God of more than enough or being content with the possibility of living my life without a husband but I want to be.  I will readily admit that currently, my desire to marry is much greater than my desire for God, which is in fact idolatry and wrong.  I would love to get to the place where you were before you met your DH, but I do fear letting go of my desire for a husband, because to me letting go means that I’ll never have it.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 19, 2008)

honeyflaava said:


> ladyofvirtue - Thank you so much for allowing Holy Spirit to speak through you. I’m sitting here typing and crying because everything that you said about the feelings of shame, embarrassment, frustration, and hopelessness is exactly what I experience on a daily basis, and yes it stays on my conscience, but I still continue in my sin. You hit the nail on the head when you indicated that I’m not well or whole, because I’m not. I have had a form of godliness without the power for so long now and I struggle with relinquishing control over to the Lord and allowing Him to heal me.
> 
> I've read over your posts in this thread and one that truly ministered to my heart was your response to chicacanella.
> 
> ...


 

*honey, your not letting go of your desire but instead you are trusting in God and in his will and making him your first desire. He doesn't want you to put anyone or anything above him.  If you have faith enough to believe in him, have faith enough to believe that if you seek him first, his kingdom (his will) and his righteousness all these other things will be added unto you. His righteousness just means his way of doing things, the right way, having a right or good standing with him. *

*Think about it: God knows you MORE than you know yourself. He knows everything, he is the creator of the universe, he was here in the beginning and in the end. So, please trust him.*

*It is in God's will that you be married but as a woman told me, "in his timing he will bring me a mate."  What if something happened where you loved your husband more than God and then all of a sudden he dies or leaves you?  What would you do then? Because you have made him your idol or tried to replace him with the one true God, when he falls, you will too. You will have nothing, no solid base or structure to lean on. And know that just as when the ark of the covenant was going through the town after the battle with the Phillistines who served the idol Dagon. Now, God will not share his glory or reign with anyone which is why when the ark was in the home of a Philistine, who had the statue Dagon next to the ark, he made the statue fall. *

*Do you want that to happen to you and the future husband you choose by your own will? Do you want God to make your husband fall and this gets even deeper because you will no longer be two, but one in flesh. So, essentially if he is going to fall you are too. Please, don't do as the Philistines did and try to set your husband up in the same position as God because this is what happened when they did. You might try again to put him back in his place, but he will fall again. This is why I believe that so many Christians have just as much as a high rate of divorce as non-believers. God was not in it. He will not allow you to serve to Gods, it's either him or nothing. When you are habitually sinning and refusing to repent, you are open to the enemy's attack.*


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 19, 2008)

*And really, with all the attacks on marriage; do you really want a marriage that is not ordained and blessed by God? I started by just giving a sacrafice of praise, listening to worship music, lifting my hands to God and before you know it, you will long to be worshipping him all day. I know this is hard to understand now but I hope you will try it. Sing the words from your heart and I believe that if you show faith in him, and seek him first God will honor that.*

1 After the Philistines had captured the ark of God, they took it from Ebenezer to Ashdod. 2 Then they carried the ark into Dagon's temple and set it beside Dagon. 3 When the people of Ashdod rose early the next day, there was Dagon,* fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the LORD! *They took Dagon and put him back in his place. 4 But the following morning when they rose, there was Dagon, fallen on his face on the ground before the ark of the LORD! *His head and hands had been broken off and were lying on the threshold;* only his body remained.


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 19, 2008)

.......................


----------



## cocochanty (Dec 19, 2008)

ladyofvirtue, 

Something jumped in my spirit when you said "The Great Physician." I know that God can make people whole. I know that the blood of Jesus shall never lose it's power. Glory to God!!

He is worthy to be praised!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

Southernbella. said:


> Long story short...I had stopped dating and got closer to God and I got to know me better. I had certain standards for courtship, and I told God that I would wait for Him to send me the person who could live up to those standards.
> 
> I met a counterfeit and became friends with him, thinking he might be the one, but he broke a few of my rules. I met my dh around the same time, and overlooked him. After I cut off the other guy, dh and I became friends, and he was everything I wanted, plus more, and he did every crazy thing I had asked God for.
> 
> ...


 
Wow!!! this whole paragraph just described my relationship with the man in my life right now, especially the part about being excited and afraid all at the same time.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 26, 2008)

Aggie, this is the second time today that I posted directly under you.  Hmmmm...interesting.    I do pray that you find what you need on this board and that the Lord is guiding you very clearly.

I have a story.  Can I share?:bouncegre

I became a single parent in 1997, and left my daughter's father.  It was so hard because I CHOSE to be single instead of just marrying him or trying to work it out when the relationship had been so bad for me in every area.  When I left him, I prayed that God would bring the man HE had designed for me into my life. It took some time for me to learn to submit to the Lord, but finally, in 2001, I stopped dating and stayed single.  I asked the Lord to lock up my heart until my husband came and unlocked it again.  I did not want to have ANY emotional encounters again until the man God chose for me came for me.   

By 2001, I had a few male friends, all of whom were platonic, and all of whom helped me to learn how to interact with a man.  One was my dh, and I could not STAND him!!!  He was silly, younger than me, shorter than me, and he had pimples, and he was COUNTREEEEE!!!  But...he was my closest male friend.  As a matter of fact, he told me 3 weeks after meeting me in 1999 that he believed that the Lord had told him I was his wife.  I did not agree then or later.

We both moved on in our personal lives, dating other people, and he was a military man deployed to Korea.  In 2004, I moved back home and he was just back from Korea.  We picked up where we left off the last time I had hung out with him, going to movies, hanging out...and I did not like him at all...didn't even think of it.  By then, he was just my brother in the Lord.  But...one night, we came back to the house, and started talking about the Word.  We never really did that because...well, I just didn't feel like having a bunch of religious discussions with men.  Most of the men I knew felt intimidated by a woman who studies and has something to say and actually understands what she is talking about.  Well...this man and I had a long conversation, laughed and talked and then at the end of the conversation, I realized that he had taught me a few things without even coming across as a teacher.  He just did it and I naturally received. I felt kind of funny the rest of the night...and when he got home, he called to ask me if I would consider courting him.  I told him no.  I was not attracted.

After praying for a while (3 weeks), I realized that I had just gotten accustomed to saying, "No," to a man.  I didn't even pray about whether or not a man could be my husband.  So...I prayed, and (I know this is over the top, but the ord had to do this for me) one night while I was working out to CeCe Winans' song "Without Love," the Lord laid me out in the floor, crying and weeping.  I knew in my heart that this man was to be my husband.  This was December 2004.  I think God moved that powerfully because He knew what was coming and how much faith I would need.

Here is the reason this post is so long. January 2005, he went to Afghanistan.  June 2005, I met his family. Our wedding date was set for December 2005. In mid-June 2005, he broke up with me and began to date another woman....in our church!!!  In August 2005, he left for Britain.

For an entire year, I felt like I had lost my entire heart.  But God taught me so much about rejection and acceptance, and what real friendship looks like.  I did NOT refuse his calls when he wanted to talk.  I allowed him to be broken and scared of commitment, and I held onto what I believed the Lord had told me.  I always prayed, "Lord, I believe ____ is my husband, and if he is, then I also believe You will bring him back to me;  however, if I am wrong, I trust You NO MATTER WHAT!  I can be wrong, and I will let you correct me.  I thank you for my engagement and my marriage to the man You have chosen for me."

EVERYONE thought I was crazy.  They also thought he was crazy...but he was just a man who had never been in a real relationship, and more than he needed a wife, he first needed a friend...and I am probably the only one who would have put up with all the mess we went through just to walk with him for the rest of our lives here on earth, Lord willing.

So....it took me 5 years to know...and one additional year to see it come to pass.  I never let go of him in my heart when we were apart...and just when I when I did consider opening myself to the possibility that he was not the one, God beat him down and brought him back.  

In June 2006, we got back together, and we married October 27, 2006 when he came home for a surprise visit.  

If God can get us through all of that, He can do the same for you...hopefully, with a lot less drama, though.  lol

It's ALL PEACE now...and while I can recall some details, I recall NONE of the heartache.  We have a blissful marriage.

www.myspace.com/christibradford  (look at our pics if you have time.)


(Sorry so long!)

Blessings,
Christi J.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 26, 2008)

I totally agree with the first poster! God can and will bring the right person into your life, if you let Him. The person He has in mind for you may not be the person you have in mind, it certainly wasn't in my case. But because I listened to God -----finally, I married the man of my heart. We've been together 13.5 years and married 9.5 of those years. I am so blessed with a best friend and wonderful, Godly man!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Aggie, this is the second time today that I posted directly under you. Hmmmm...interesting.  I do pray that you find what you need on this board and that the Lord is guiding you very clearly.
> 
> I have a story. Can I share?:bouncegre
> 
> ...


 
Girl mel, I love you!!! God is defingitely using you in my life right now. Tears stream down my face as I read your post here. I am so touched by it and thank you for sharing your story. It's definitely an encouragement to me. Thanks again.


----------



## kayte (Dec 26, 2008)

This thread is such a blessing I am nearing the end of my 40 day vigil on love and marriage and it was wonderful and uplifting to read..incredible testimony..God bless your marriages
God bless us godly single sisters with heart's desires
loving godly respectful committed and joyous worthy partnerships that enliven and inspires God's best in each other



> seeing how he brought us back together after being apart nearly 8 years...down to the town and even the street, there's no way that he WASN'T the one! There's a way that the Lord can weave together lives in a way that makes you look back like WOW!



God of the Im_Possible



> Just be patient and enjoy your time being single. In the midst of your waiting, God is going to bless you so much it wont even make any sense.



I am enjoying being single..absolutely
 though I do have the desire for an incredible spirited Christ centered 
marriage 




> I had finally reached a point in my life where I really was able to see living my life without a husband. Seriously, I wasn't faking this. There was no hatred or bitterness towards men. I had just decided to either have the one that God had intended for me to have, or I would live out my days, happily just with Him. That attitude was so freeing!



I am feeling this more and more
I love God   I Love me...and  
I REFUSE to settle or rather the Lord only wants the BEST



> Originally Posted by dlewis
> I didn't know. Gd just happen to bless the mess I had gotten myself into.


I love when God does this


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing. Your story spoke directly to me and I thank God for you.  May God continue to shine his light on your life and your beautiful voice.  I have your myspace page open as I surf the web and the music is so soothing.  


Again, Thank You Christi 


melodies815 said:


> I have a story.  Can I share?:bouncegre


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 27, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> If God can get us through all of that, He can do the same for you...hopefully, with a lot less drama, though.  lol
> 
> It's ALL PEACE now...and while I can recall some details, I recall NONE of the heartache.  We have a blissful marriage.
> 
> ...




Just checked your page out.

Beautiful voice.  Blessed family. Wonderful testimony.

I love it all!  Keep this thread going ladies.  This is VERY encouraging.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 27, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Aggie, this is the second time today that I posted directly under you. Hmmmm...interesting.  I do pray that you find what you need on this board and that the Lord is guiding you very clearly.
> 
> I have a story. Can I share?:bouncegre
> 
> ...


 


Thank you for this post I really needed to read this God Bless you and your marriage a wonderful wedding story.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Dec 27, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Aggie, this is the second time today that I posted directly under you. Hmmmm...interesting.  I do pray that you find what you need on this board and that the Lord is guiding you very clearly.
> 
> I have a story. Can I share?:bouncegre
> 
> ...


 
THIS MUST BE TOLD TO  EVERYONE WHO WILL LISTEN... then you need to pray and consider about writing a book, newspaper column, or something.

What God has taught you must be shared with other women.


"Kind, heavenly Father,  

Thank You for bringing these two people together and making them one in You.  Thank You for Your perfect love that you have given  two imperfect people.  

When the storms of life blow against them, may they hold onto each other as You hold onto them.

When they are attacked, may You hide them both under the shadow of Your wings.

Bless her husband's fountain with a sanctified seed.  May they bring forth children that will be taught what "Thus saith The Lord."

Bless the child that has already been born.  May she grow up to be a worman who loves and fears The Lord.

Thank you for what You have given them.  

Bless and keep them in Your care.

In The Name of Jesus,"

Amen.


----------



## kayte (Dec 27, 2008)

love your pictures! thank you for sharing Christi J
May God bless your union,family and your music 
& what a beauty your daughter is...


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Dec 27, 2008)

I stand in agreement LadyofVirtue.  What a beautiful and powerful prayer.

In Jesus Name..Amen.



ladyofvirtue said:


> THIS MUST BE TOLD TO  EVERYONE WHO WILL LISTEN... then you need to pray and consider about writing a book, newspaper column, or something.
> 
> What God has taught you must be shared with other women.
> 
> ...


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie:  I a so glad that you are encouraged.  Relationships are really difficult, but when we allow the Lord to teach us how to do them, He teaches soooo well....if we can continually submit to the challenge of the relational journey.  Remain encouraged;  He is with us!!!

Natasha:  Girl...that music is so OLD! I don't sing much anymore, and it makes me tear up a little when someone still likes what I did back then.  You are a sweetheart.  Thank you, also, for agreeing in prayer with LadyofVirtue.

Carribean_Dreams:  Thank you.  I will have long hair one day!!!  Yours is so beautiful!

HighlyFavored8:  You have a wedding coming?  How wonderful?  I hope I understood your siggy correctly.  I pray that the Lord teaches you everything you need to help your husband and to grow in grace every day.  Grace is so beautiful on us...

LadyofVirtue:  Okaaaaayyy...I am officially on the floor.  1st, your prayer is on point!!!  2nd, we have been trying to get pregnant for over 2 years.  I was devastated by it at first, but I am starting to get over that and to just trust the Lord better in that area.  Your prayer just brings up all the desire to see someone with hubby's toes and my love of books all over again.  I am in between faith and letting go...not sure which is the healthy posture.  But THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  You reminded me that the Lord is so mindful of the stuff we try to push under the carpet.  3rd, we pray for our Deanna (my Deanna) this very prayer every night.  You bless me so much.  If God wants us to tell our journey (which is still very much in progress and not yet a "complete" testimony, I know He will open the door at the right time;  I just don't ever want to be prideful about it.  That's a scary thing, telling folks your testimony...not sure if I am mature enough yet to handle being in front of people.  Pray for me.  Anyway...my face is a hot mess.  Thanks for making me cry. These are good tears, though...

Kayte:  I pray that your vigil shows you the great love that God has for His Bride.  I pray that you are extra sensitive to everything the Lord is showering upon you now.

Okay...now I will finish my hair for this challenge I got myself into. ...

I pray that we are all blessed in Christ Jesus and that we look to God's love alone as an example of what it looks like to know the One.

Please remain encouraged, and thank you so much for allowing me to share.  I was uncomfortable.  How nice to come back here and to have been received...

Love,
Christi


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 28, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Aggie: I a so glad that you are encouraged. Relationships are really difficult, but when we allow the Lord to teach us how to do them, He teaches soooo well....if we can continually submit to the challenge of the relational journey. Remain encouraged; He is with us!!!
> 
> Natasha: Girl...that music is so OLD! I don't sing much anymore, and it makes me tear up a little when someone still likes what I did back then. You are a sweetheart. Thank you, also, for agreeing in prayer with LadyofVirtue.
> 
> ...


 



 Yes, I do have one comming. I am just trusting God to bring it to pass. I am really inspried by your post.


----------



## nc cutie (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow...Thank God for you all! Here I am feeling a little lonley,wondering when GOD was gonna move...But in reading this I have the Faith to wait on his will. I dont know the man yet,I'm just trying to know God more!!

God Bless You All!!!


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Highlyfavored8*:  I had some really interesting things happen to me in the few months directly preceding my hubby coming into my life...and then of course, once he did, more interesting things happened afterwards.  I know for a fact that people looked at me like I had lost my mind.  In private, to the Lord, I was willing to be wrong and to have completely missed it - because we CAN be dead wrong about who God has chosen for our mate.  A lot of times, as women, we get lost in our feelings, forgetting that the Lord is sovereign.  The best advice I got from my pastor's wife was:  "If he is the one, God will bring him back.  If not...you will marry someone else - or not.  Be prepared for all fronts - marriage to him, to someone else, or no marriage at all on earth, knowing that the Lord my Maker is your husband."  It's that last part...allowing God to be "enough" (that's crazy, right, when He is EVERYTHING!?!?!) was the most difficult part for me to say AND mean.  I am sooo excited about what the Lord will bring for you this year.  Keep us posted!!!
*
NC Cutie*:  I am so glad that you are waiting on the Lord now.  It's a rest-of-your-life step.  Please don't feel lonely;  you have your sisters here to encourage you always!

CJ


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 22, 2009)

I belive my husband is the one from God because when we met I kinda shrugged off his request to call me sometime. I thought I knew his kind...and I did but something happened within the time where we had not seen each other and on the 4th of July last year I went to see a fireworks show with my 10 month son...See I believe everything happens for a reason...it was random and I hadn't seen him in a while and he saw me. I thought "he is just trying to holla again" but he wasn't.  I was so surprised I felt like I was talking to a totally different guy...we had real conversation, he was not flirty or anything-just happy to see a fellow military member out and about. He had to catch up to his buddies so they wouldn't get lost in the crowd. Now, I told him no when he asked for my number on the first encounter but he took out his phone as if he was hoping to call me and that if I said no again that he could at least smile because he could have no regrets-but to his surprise I QUICKLY gave him the digits and he didn't call me at dark thirty for a rendezvous ,but at the next day on his next morning shift and we chatted for a few and WOW! He was a challenging fella,smart, confident,witty, and most of all willing to be a man at all costs. He isn't perfect,definitely no but he was everything I needed-even all the stuff that makes me roll my eyes and smack my teeth...he doesn't complete me but he enhances all that I am and he loves the Lord....the proposal was very simple-he wispered in my ear one day in church-hey will you marry me, I said yeah sure and he said No really and I said yeah... really.  Folks had their good and bad things to say and its hard to have someone especially a fellow church "member" make you feel like you doing wrong or are going for doom, but allowing a man who cares for you and showing his dedication by making you his wife especially when you got a kid from a previous person is something to praise the Lord for. I thank the Lord for being Mr. Johnsons lost rib....I know everyone's testimony is not the same but hopefully the thing to be learned from this thread is not how everyone else feels but what the Lord says is truth and how you act in it...and truthfully God is love and I love my husband....nuff said  HTH!


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 22, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> *Highlyfavored8*: I had some really interesting things happen to me in the few months directly preceding my hubby coming into my life...and then of course, once he did, more interesting things happened afterwards. I know for a fact that people looked at me like I had lost my mind. In private, to the Lord, I was willing to be wrong and to have completely missed it - because we CAN be dead wrong about who God has chosen for our mate. A lot of times, as women, we get lost in our feelings, forgetting that the Lord is sovereign. The best advice I got from my pastor's wife was: "If he is the one, God will bring him back. If not...you will marry someone else - or not. Be prepared for all fronts - marriage to him, to someone else, or no marriage at all on earth, knowing that the Lord my Maker is your husband." It's that last part...allowing God to be "enough" (that's crazy, right, when He is EVERYTHING!?!?!) was the most difficult part for me to say AND mean. I am sooo excited about what the Lord will bring for you this year. Keep us posted!!!
> 
> *NC Cutie*: I am so glad that you are waiting on the Lord now. It's a rest-of-your-life step. Please don't feel lonely; you have your sisters here to encourage you always!
> 
> CJ


 

Very well said,very....


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 23, 2009)

My story will be too long to type (that is really how significant it was and is). God pretty much threw this man in my face and after 2 years (appx), i finally gave in. we have the best relationship that i can ever dream of (dated for one year and been married now for 8 months). I really gotta say one word: BLESSED.
Okay,  okay, I guess I gotta share a lil more (try to make a quick run-down):

**we both are in the military, met at something called "a" school  (school of your job in the navy)

**I wasn't even supposed to be in "a" school during the time he went (but things happened that made me go at that time-things that didn't make sense at the time)...

**he liked me then, but i wasn't interested

**then outta everyone in "a" school during that time, we were the ONLY TWO that got stationed in a small city in VA; then when we got there, our barracks room was directly across the hall from eachother.

**he still liked me, then eventually down the line he fell in love with me... I still wasn't intersted. We were just really, really, really good friends that did everything together. I didnt even want to be with him. I thought he wasn't my type, which I know now that he actually is my type.

**Deep down something kept sayin he is the one.

*It gets more weird*

**I'm from NYC, and he is from GA-- by the way, my folks who's also from NYC moved to FL, and then to GA before me and him even got together (to an area not far from his folks)-- how strange 

**he asked me out several times one day, and after a few times, I just said yes to be nice, eventually my heart got involved, and i fell in love.

**There are much more things that happened that i can type, but it would honestly be too long (all FATE/destiny kinda things). What I've shared isn't even 1/4 of the significant events that had taken place in our unity.  When we sit back and look at it, it's really like something you see in the movies. I just know that God is an awesome God to have blessed me so much. I love my DH, and I couldn't ask for nothing more.
Prior to DH (a yr before we got together, i had gotten out of a very bad relationship, which allowed me to appreciate him). God heard all my tears and I knew he will bring me out.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 23, 2009)

amazing said:


> My story will be too long to type (that is really how significant it was and is). God pretty much threw this man in my face and after 2 years (appx), i finally gave in. we have the best relationship that i can ever dream of (dated for one year and been married now for 8 months). I really gotta say one word: BLESSED.
> Okay, okay, I guess I gotta share a lil more (try to make a quick run-down):
> 
> **we both are in the military, met at something called "a" school (school of your job in the navy)
> ...


 


Aww, thats so sweet. 

It's really hard to get married in the service and have folks take you seriously, so many folks get married b/c of money and the benefits (what we call contract marriages) or get married to move into a house quicker or folks just "fall in love" with anybody....so when you announce your engagement nobody thinks you are really doing it for the right reason especially if you are young. I pressed on anyway. Folks are getting divorced left n right, the military has a 50% divorce rate! Scary! Someone told me that when I said I was getting married....I'm like really? Statistics is gonna tell me I fail? Technically I still have a 50% chance things will go well and if I know my God like I know him I'm 100% sure I'm in the 50% that WILL make it because I'm blessed like that!! Boy I had to catch myself I was beginning a sermon....whew....Let me get out this thread.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 23, 2009)

MrJohnsonsRib said:


> Aww, thats so sweet.
> 
> It's really hard to get married in the service and have folks take you seriously, so many folks get married b/c of money and the benefits (what we call contract marriages) or get married to move into a house quicker or folks just "fall in love" with anybody....so when you announce your engagement nobody thinks you are really doing it for the right reason especially if you are young. I pressed on anyway. Folks are getting divorced left n right, the military has a 50% divorce rate! Scary! Someone told me that when I said I was getting married....I'm like really? Statistics is gonna tell me I fail? Technically I still have a 50% chance things will go well and if I know my God like I know him I'm 100% sure I'm in the 50% that WILL make it because I'm blessed like that!! Boy I had to catch myself I was beginning a sermon....whew....Let me get out this thread.


 

Girl, I know exactly what you are talkin about. you are 110% right. Initially i didn't even want to be involved with anyone in the military (for some of those reasons). everyone was fallin in love for money, or because it was "the thing to do". And thats the thing that got me. But me and my DH went thru so much together, I couldn't believe it. and as far as the money, we both were already getting BAH (more money) before we got married, so i knew that wasn't our reason (like some). so, after we got married, our pay didn't change because we were already getting what we would get (as a married military couple). ugh, it annoys me with some of these military marriages, i tell you.


----------



## koko22 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bumping...a favorite thread of mine and I need some encouragement. You ladies are truly a Blessing. May God continue to Bless all of us.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Dh was totally not the man I would have thought I would be with. Totally different than what I liked in a man. But, God would have His way and He had to totally do it His way because if it was up to me, I would have never been with the best man in the world!
> 
> I just knew. It was as if God spoke to me and said...."yes, him." I thought it was the devil at first, but then the Lord gave me a dream and told me that He was the one. I was obedient and we have known each other for 11 years and have been married for 8 years (August). These have been the best years of my life!!!
> 
> I'm so blessed to have listened to the Lord, because He knows what is best for us and we must know this and do what He says to do when He speaks. This is why its so important to know the voice of God!


Thanks for bumping this up, Koko22.  

My husband and I will be celebrating our 10 year Anniversary at the end of this month and I can say that if I had to do it over again, I would do it in a heartbeat!  My husband is the best man in the whole, wide world!!!


----------



## Laela (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice thread... I knew he was the one when I met him 
His real name means "Friend of God" and he came along just in time and when I wasn't looking.. lol


----------



## delitefulmane (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ladies, but what did you feel spiritually. Did God confirm your feelings? Did you just know right away? How did you know that this was the man God had ordained for your life? *

I have been told that two holy ghost-filled people will confirm it? Is this how it happened with you?


----------



## lovely008 (Nov 29, 2010)

I had to bump this BEAUTIFUL thread....


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 25, 2010)

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Coco,
> 
> For any Christian, born-again man, to find a "real" woman of God, is rare. For there are many possessors who say that they are Christians, but, oh so few who truly possess the Lord Jesus Christ and *"walk as He walked.*
> 
> ...


 

powerful


and i needed that

i truly truly did


----------



## babs30 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow truly Our Father is a good Father, He has promised that no good thing will He withhold from them that walk upright,He is so wise and loving and reading all these tesimonies definitely encourages me to keep the faith that God will perfect the things that concern me.


----------



## babs30 (Dec 27, 2010)

awesome testimony my sis Praise God only God could do that, i rejoice with you.


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 27, 2010)

Let's keep this thread alive, so inspiring!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 27, 2010)

I didn't really think about it at the time we started going out. But I had written God a letter many moons before asking for certain qualities, and leaving out all superficial ones like looks. It wasn't until months later after we were already an item that I found my letter to God and my hubby fits that description perfectly. What's more, God surprised me by showing me how well He could "complete the picture" in the parts I left out. I shared this story in this post.

ETA: The ending of the post is directed to the OP of that thread and gist of the whole thread, in case some of you are lost.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

bump........i'm still single but everyone's stories is giving me a lot of hope.

Thank you Father in advance for what's to come.


----------



## phynestone (Dec 30, 2010)

These stories are so nice. Yes, as I've stated in the RF, I will make more of an effort to go out more and socialize, but I really hope that I am everything that my future husband desires in a wife. 

As much as I've tried to go against this, I need a man that loves the Lord, has a relationship with Him and enjoys fellowshipping with other believers. I can't stray from my roots. I try so hard to be a good Christian woman, but I struggle daily with my flesh. I'm trying to improve my credit and increase my investments, my cooking skills, decorating skills, education and just everything about me. But I also feel pressure to be perfect before I meet the guy that God has for me. I know there are plenty of people that weren't "together" as the world views it prior to meeting and marrying their significant others, but I often wonder when my time will come.


----------



## stephluv (Dec 29, 2012)

phynestone said:


> These stories are so nice. Yes, as I've stated in the RF, I will make more of an effort to go out more and socialize, but I really hope that I am everything that my future husband desires in a wife.
> 
> As much as I've tried to go against this, I need a man that loves the Lord, has a relationship with Him and enjoys fellowshipping with other believers. I can't stray from my roots. I try so hard to be a good Christian woman, but I struggle daily with my flesh. I'm trying to improve my credit and increase my investments, my cooking skills, decorating skills, education and just everything about me. But I also feel pressure to be perfect before I meet the guy that God has for me. I know there are plenty of people that weren't "together" as the world views it prior to meeting and marrying their significant others, but I often wonder when my time will come.


All of this- i can relate to this whole post *friendly bump*


----------

